# لماذا لا يصلح حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل رئيسا لمصر؟



## candy shop (10 مارس 2012)

لماذا لا يصلح حازم صلاح رئيسا لمصر؟

 1- حازم صلاح .. متطرف يرى ان الخلاف مع تنظيم القاعدة خلاف فى الرأى مثل  الخلاف فى الرأى بينه وبين الليبراليين ولا مانع لديه من تواجدهم على  الاراضى المصرية مثلهم مثل حزب الغد او المصريين الاحرار بالضبط.

 2- حازم صلاح .. رجعى يطالب ختان الاناث فى الوقت الذى يدين فيه العالم كله  وكل اطباء مصر والازهر والكنيسة ودار الافتاء هذه الممارسة المدمرة  للفتيات.

 3- حازم صلاح .. مع فرض فهمه للتدين على الجميع بلا استثاء بقوة الدولة والقانون.

 4- حازم صلاح .. مع فرض الحجاب .. على المسيحيين !!! وبيقول ده دينهم اللى بيقول مش انا !!.

 5- حازم صلاح .. برنامجه الاقتصادى مبنى على فكره على فكرة خاطئة وغير  قابلة للتطبيق هى فكرة اجبار الشركات الاجنبية على انشاء مصانع فى مصر لكى  يسمح لها بمزاولة النشاط داخل مصر .. وهذا كلام غير وارد !لأنه لا توجد  شركة كبيرة فى العالم لديها استعداد لتكون رهينة لادارة دولة تعسفية وهناك  دول اخرى تقدم التسهيلات اللا نهائية .. وقد سبق ان رفضوا معاملة مشابهة من  الهند .. والهند سوق فوق المليار انسان مش مجرد 80 مليون.

 6- حازم صلاح .. يجاهر بالكره لجميع اصحاب الاديان الاخرى السماوية وغير السماوية.

 7- حازم صلاح .. يريد استفتاء الازهر فى مصير البهائيين واصحاب الاديان الاخرى .. علشان يقرر ماذا سيصنع بهم.

 8- حازم صلاح .. يعد ويخلف .. كما فعل فى الميدان عندما حشد الحشود  للاعتصام ثم انصرف وتركهم الجمعه السابقة لعيد الاضحي واللي امهل فيها ابو  اسماعيل المجلس العسكري 24 ساعه وبعدين احتفى ليعرف من كان بالميدان بعد  هذا انه اتفق علي الحضور بعد اسبوع (مع الاخوان).

 9- حازم صلاح .. ليس لديه خبرات سياسية على الاطلاق.

 10- حازم صلاح .. ليس لديه خبرات ادارية على الاطلاق.

 11- حازم صلاح .. قبل الثورة كان مجرد شيخ مغمور على قناة الناس الفضائية.

 12- حازم صلاح .. لم يكن له اى موقف محسوس قبل الثورة مناهض لمبارك .. ولم  يكن لديه اى مانع من الرقص فى اللعبة السياسية للحزب الوطنى بدليل ترشحه فى  انتخابات 2005.

 13- حازم صلاح .. لم يسمع به احد قبل الثورة .. سمعنا عن كل مشاهير الاخوان  وسمعنا عن اغلب المرشحين للرئاسة مثل البسطاويسى وحمدين لأن كانت لهم  مواقف ملموسة ومحسوسة .. وقتها كان حازم صلاح يرتدى الرداء الدينى ويقضى  وقته على القنوات الفضائية.

 14- حازم صلاح .. اخوانى فكرا وتربية .. وهو معترف ومقر بهذا .. وبالتالى  انتخابه يعتبر تسليما للبلاد تسليم مفتاح للاخوان المسلمين .. اللى مبسوط  بيهم فى البرلمان .. ينتخبه !!

 15- حازم صلاح .. مع تقييد حرية الفكر والابداع بحيث ينصب نفسه او هيئة من اختياره لاجازة الاعمال الفنية والفكرية.

 16- حازم صلاح .. كان مع تحطيم التماثيل فى افغانستان .. وهو بالتالى مع  تحطيم التماثيل الفرعونية وان كان لم يفصح عن هذا بعد. ورغم ذلك لم يخفى  اعجابه بفكرة "تحجيب التماثيل" كحل مرحلى لمشكلة التماثيل الفرعونية !

 17- حازم صلاح .. يريد الغاء السجون !! ويريد اقامة معسكرات انتاجية بدلا  منها يروح منها المدان بعد ما يشطب يومه !! يعنى انت تبقى راكب الاتوبيس  ويركب بجوارك اللص الشهير فلان او يركب بجوار اختك المغتصب الشهير علان !!  وعندما طور الفكرة قال بان يكون المعسكر مشتملا على السكن بحيث تقيم معه  زوجته واولاده كي لا تفتتن الزوجة !

 18- حازم صلاح .. لم يمانع بعد كل مجازر المجلس العسكرى ان يسامحهم ويمنحهم  الخروج الامن ! .. وقال بوضوح "قلوبنا تسمح بالمغفرة للمجلس العسكرى"

 19- حازم صلاح .. لا يهتم باراقة الدماء بشهادة اقرانه من مشايخ السلفية.

 20- حازم صلاح .. يرى ان استخدام المساجد فى الدعاية السياسية (بحيث تكون  حكرا على اصحاب فكر معين دون غيره) امرا واجبا وليس مجرد مسموحا.

 21- حازم صلاح .. مع فرض الجزية على المسيحيين المصريين .. رغم ان الازهر  ودار الافتاء وعلماء مثل العوا لهم اراء واضحة انها ليست واجبة فى حالتنا.

 22- حازم صلاح .. سبق له وان كفر على الاقل شخص واحد على الهواء مباشرة مع يسرى فودة واباح قتله مثلما اباح صلاح ابو اسماعيل قتله.

 23- حازم صلاح .. عندما يسرد خبراته .. يقول ان اغلبها متعلق بالدين ..  ولكنه رافق والده الذى كان برلمانيا .. اى انه يشبه كثيرا جمال مبارك فى  انه يستمد خبراته السياسية من ممارسة والده لها .

 24- حازم صلاح .. قال انه سيخير المسلمات بين ترك المعصية وارتداء الحجاب وبين ترك الدين !!! 

 هذه بعض عيوب ونواقص حازم صلاح .. والبقية تأتى فيما بعد والأدلة فى التعليقات. ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

*مقاله جامده جدا جدا شكرااا*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2012)

*هو لسه فيه بقيه .. انتم شوهتم حبيبى ابو سماعيل .. وبناء عليه سوف انتقل للمرشح التالى وهو البسطويسى .. ربنا يستر ومايكونش فيه بلاوى دا كمان !!!*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هو لسه فيه بقيه .. انتم شوهتم حبيبى ابو سماعيل .. وبناء عليه سوف انتقل للمرشح التالى وهو البسطويسى .. ربنا يستر ومايكونش فيه بلاوى دا كمان !!!*​


 *يعني الكلام صحيح ؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هو لسه فيه بقيه .. انتم شوهتم حبيبى ابو سماعيل .. وبناء عليه سوف انتقل للمرشح التالى وهو البسطويسى .. ربنا يستر ومايكونش فيه بلاوى دا كمان !!!*​



هو انت كنت هتنتخب صلاح  ابو اسماعيل
اللي قال جزية علي المسيحيين 3 جنيه في الشهر يعني 18 جنيه في السنه هههههههههههه

يعني حتي بليد في الحساب


----------



## Merkava (10 مارس 2012)

ليش لا يصلح؟؟؟ لا يصلح ونص كمان,,,الشعب الجاهل المتطرف المسعور دينيا اللي بقراره الحر جاب السلفجيه والاخونجيه لمجلس الشعب بنسبه٧٠ % الي مستعد يطلب فتوى للقدم اللي لازم تدخل الحمام اولا,,الي كل ثاني او ثالث كلمه بلفظها بتعبر عن انتمائه الديني, اللي عنده حرق الكنايس وتدميرها وتهجير المسيحيين مثل صباح الخير...اللي اتحفنا بامثال الظواهري و القرضاوي وحسن البنا وغيره...اكيد بنفع هيك شخص يحكم لانه مسلمين مصر هم الاكثر تطرفا بين جميع المسلمين فشخص زي صلاح ابواسماعيل راح يكون مرحب فيه والايام بيننا


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2012)

*حازم ابو اسماعيل مواقفه بخصوص الثوره
تعتبر كويسه نوعاً ما
لكنه بكل تأكيد لا يصلح لرئاسة مصر !
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2012)

*فين اهم سبب !!
انه تخيييييييييين اوووووووووى هههههه
يا رب ارحمنا *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فين اهم سبب !!*
> *انه تخيييييييييين اوووووووووى هههههه*
> *يا رب ارحمنا *


*ودا وحش .. بالعكس دا كدا ليه وزنه فى المجتمع *​


----------



## نصر 29 (10 مارس 2012)

يستحق صوتى عن جداره ليس لأنه سلفى ولكن لأنه افضل المترشحين فى رأيي 

و اكثر من ثلاثة ارباع المعلومات التى فى المقاله خطأ .. ولكن ليس هذا مكان فتح نقاش حولها 
ولكن على كل شخص يتحقق من البرامج لكل المرشحين بنفسه يستمع اليهم بنفسه ولا يعتمد على ما ينقله غيره


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2012)

*ده اخره رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي :fun_lol:
*


----------



## oesi no (10 مارس 2012)

لا يصلح لانه تصادمى 
فقط لا غير


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> يستحق صوتى عن جداره ليس لأنه سلفى ولكن لأنه افضل المترشحين فى رأيي
> 
> و اكثر من ثلاثة ارباع المعلومات التى فى المقاله خطأ .. ولكن ليس هذا مكان فتح نقاش حولها
> ولكن على كل شخص يتحقق من البرامج لكل المرشحين بنفسه يستمع اليهم بنفسه ولا يعتمد على ما ينقله غيره


*ما هو الربع الصحيح ؟؟ :mus13:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *ده اخره رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي :fun_lol:*


*لو انتخبتوا .. صدقنى صدقنى .. هايركبك المراجيح ببلاش *​


----------



## نصر 29 (10 مارس 2012)

لا داعى يا انطاكى حتى لا اتهم بالتشتيت لانى ساضطر ان ارد على كل شىء خطأ ذكر ... فسيصبح نقاش 

لكن الرجل له حلقات كامله على اليوتيوب وبرامج مسجله يستطيع الجميع الرجوع اليها ان لم يكونوا شاهدوها ... انا لا اقول انه سياسى مخضرم لكنى ارى ان تلك النقطه فى العالم كله ليست مشكله والامثله كثيره كالرئيس ترومان فى امريكا و تونى بلير و جورج بوش و مدفيدف وريجان و اولميرت فى اسرائيل 

كل هؤلاء لم يكونوا سياسيين  بارعين لكن هذه الدوله تفهم ان رئيس الدوله او الحكومه دوره تنسيقى بين المؤسسات اما نحن لازلنا نفكر فى الرئيس الاله .. ما يعجبنى فى الرجل ان لديه حلم بناء دوله مختلفه عن التى عشنا فيها و ليس عليه شائبه ومواقفه فى الثوره كانت رائعه افضل من كثيرين


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2012)

*طيب مختلفة عالي عشتوا فيها ولكن ليست مختلفة عن السعودية ؟؟!!!*
*ماذا عن حمدين صباحي صاحب الوعود المشابهة ؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 مارس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *طيب مختلفة عالي عشتوا فيها ولكن ليست مختلفة عن السعودية ؟؟!!!*
> *ماذا عن حمدين صباحي صاحب الوعود المشابهة ؟؟*


*دا اكبر افاق ووصولى .. وهايرجعنا لورا من ايام جمال عبد الناصر .. اشتراكى اسما .. فاسد فعلا .. *
*انما ابو اسماعيل .. مخلص لبلده و يفتقر للخبرة .. وسيكتسبها مع الوقت .. وانضف الموجودين .. والمسيحيين خايفه منه عشان سلفى .. وانا عندى ابو اسماعيل ولا ابو الفتوح الاخوانجى .. بس الناس بتاخد بالمظاهر :bud:*​


----------



## نصر 29 (10 مارس 2012)

حبيبى انا احدثك عن رايي الشخصى كل شخص له من يرى فيه انه الشخص المناسب 

حمدين رجل محترم لكنى ارى التاريخ لن يعود بظهره للخلف والفكر الناصرى انتهى لأنه كان فكر مغزول على مغزل اليسار والاشتراكيين والشيوعيين .. لم تبقى منه الا بعض القيم النبيله لكنها وحدها لا تكفى 

اخشى اننا وليس فى مصر فقط بل فى العالم فى امس الحاجه الى ايدلوجيه سياسيه جديده غير العلمانيه و مشتقات الفكر الشيوعى


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2012)

*لا أعتقد أنك تخشى ، بل تتمنى .*
*جربنا الأيديولوجية الإسلامية آلاف السنين ورأينا الفظائع .*
*لدينا مثل يقول "الي بيجرب المجرب ، بيكون عقلو مخرب"*
*لا أدري ما الرابط الذي وجدته لتضع العلمانية والشيوعية في عبارة واحدة ، اللهم إلا إذا كان المبدأ ملة الكفر واحدة .*

*صديقي أنا لستُ يسارياً بالمطلق ولا أؤمن بالإشتراكية ، ولكني أعتقد أن اليسار لم يمت .*

*وأما العلمانية فلا يمكن أن تموت لأنها الطموح .*

*أنا لست حزبياً وكذلك عائلتي ، ولكني أميل للحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي ، وهو ثاني اكبر حزب في سوريا بعد البعث رغم حداثة عهد السماح به في سوريا .*

*يعتمد مبادئ يمينية من ناحية الإيمان بتفوق العقل السوري والإبداع السوري والحضارات السورية ، ويعتمد اقتصاداً انتاجياً ، ومبدأه الأول فصل رجال الدين عن العمل بالسياسة .*

*يؤمن بسوريا الطبيعية (ربما هذه الفكرة أرفضها أو على الأقل أؤمن باستحالتها كأي فكر وحدوي) : سوريا - لبنان - فلسطين - الأردن عدا جنوبه - العراق - الكويت - عربستان - الأراضي السورية التي احتلتها تركيا - سيناء - قبرص . (هذا الاقليم له حدوده الطبيعية وقامت فيه حضارات متشابهة تختلف عما خارجها وعن بقية ما يعرف بالدول العربية التي لا نؤمن بأنها تشكل كياناً واحداً معنا ، بل نؤمن بأن الوطن العربي 4 أمم ، وأمتنا هي الأمة السورية) .*


----------



## نصر 29 (11 مارس 2012)

لا اعتقد انك فاهمنى بشكل صحيح
وكفر ايه اللى بيربط بين العلمانيه والشيوعيه .. انا خايف لتتخض لو قولتلك انى مؤمن بالمبادىء الشيوعيه الاجتماعيه ولا اجد تعارض بينها وبين الاسلام .. 

ثانينا عندما اتحدث عن ايدلوجيه سياسيه بديله فليس معنى هذا اننى اتحدث بلسان مذهبى على العكس القضيه اننا نريد ما يحقق مصالح الناس ايا كانت الخلفيه التى اتى منها الفكر طالما هذا الفكر لن يتدخل فى عقيدة الافراد او الجماعات .. فلا تقل انت تطرح الاسلام كبديل سياسى لا انا لم اتحدث نهائيا عن الاسلام انا تحدثت عن نظم سياسيه جديده .. انظر لأوربا تتمزق  و الاتحاد السوفيتى الاب الشرعى للشيوعيه وقد انهار 

فلا تحدثنى عن علمانيه وشيوعيه ..


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2012)

*لا أدري كيف لا تجد تعارضاً بين الشيوعية الاجتماعية والإسلام .*
*هل تعلم أن الحياة في الاتحاد السوفيتي كانت كالعسكرية للذكور والإناث ؟؟*
*بمعنى الدولة تؤمن لك عملاً شريفاً ووسيلة نقل ومنزلاً ولكن قد يكون غالباً في محافظة أخرى ، وكذلك للأنثى ، تماماً مثل الإسلام الذي يسعى لألا تخرج الأنثى من منزلها بدون الولي .*

*هذا 1% من الأفكار التي خطرت في بالي !!*

*الشيوعية ثورة على الظلم الديني ، والإسلام احترام الحاكم بأمر الله حتى لو جلدك وأخذ مالك .*

*ماذا سأذكر أو ماذا ، ذكرت ضدين متضادين ، هما الإسلام والشيوعية .*

*هل تجد أنه من المنطق أن تكون أوروبا دولة واحدة !! هم أرادوا تشكيل كتلة اقتصادية للوقوف في وجه الدولار ولكنهم لم ينجحوا إلا جزئياً .*

*فعلاً الشيوعية فشلت ، كيف لمن قتل 600 ألف راهب أن ينجح !!*
*كل فكر يريد أن يحد من الحريات سيسقط ، ولذلك سيأتي يوم نرى فيه انتهاء الإسلام السياسي كمصير الشيوعية ، ولكن هذا أصعب لأن تخليص الناس من فلسفة أسهل من تخليصهم من إيمان .*

*ها قد عدنا للموضوع ، لهذه الأسباب لا يصلح أبو اسماعيل .*
*ستجربون سعودية أخرى ثم سيعود الشعب للتذمر مثل إيران ، الناس اليوم يطالبون بتطبيق الإسلام في ظل أنظمة شبه غير إسلامية ، ولكن حين يهوي الإسلام على رؤوسهم سيعرفون قيمة الحرية .*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مارس 2012)

*هو البيبسى حرام ولا حلال يا حضرة الشيخ*......​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2012)

ببساطة كدة فكر ابو اسماعيل السلفى لا يصلح لادارة مركز شباب مش دولة
كل فهمة السياسى هو اسقاط معلوماتة الشرعية الدينية على المجتمع
تطبيق الدين عند السلفين هو تطبيق السياسة
وهذا سوف يحدث فشل ذريع للغاية فى جميع النواحى الاجتماعية
الدين لا يتم اسقاطة بهذا الشكل الساذج على مجتمع  كامل يضم كافة لاطياف والاتجاهات


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2012)

*المسيحى يصلى ع النبى
والمسلم يمجد سيده 
روقو كده لسه بنقول يا هادى
*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

من هو حازم صلاح ابو إسماعيل ؟!!!

 اما انه يقول كلام القصد منه الفتنة او انه احمق  يقول كلام بسلامة نية ولكن يتسبب في الفتنة - أبو اسماعيل يصف من يسبون  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمجرمين ويطالب بمحاربتهم بالسلاح إن أمكن،  كان ذلك قبل أن يفكر في الترشح لرئاسة مصر .. ثم عاد بعد أن ترشح للرئاسة  وكان له رأياً آخر ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e8O9Ar02_g

 الفيديو الكامل الذي يسبب الفتنة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyX5STdHwOU

 ابو اسماعيل: نكره غير المسلمين ولكن لااكراه في الدين 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpqWwjXwa7g

 رأي الشيخ في بن لادن ( رضي الله عنه كما يرى ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJRcAhpoBsw&feature=related 

 حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل: أهدافي متطابقة مع تنظيم القاعدة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vfVdQ3GovI 

 الشيخ يقول نتائج الانتخابات محسومة بلا جدال قبل الترشح رسمياً: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCNyOdZrRfQ&feature=related 

 مستوى غرور وديكتاتورية حازم صلاح: أبو إسماعيل - أنا الوقاية الوحيدة للثورة - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXCH1rVdF9k 

 حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل يشبه مخاوف المصريين من ترشحه (الذي يعتبره دعوة للإسلام) بمخاوف الكفار حينما دخلها محمد (ص) يوم فتح مكة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbuy-ffGTI 

 الشيخ الجاهل يشرح معنى كلمة بيبسي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRh8SYI0wjQ&feature=related 

 حازم صلاح لم يتعود أن يعزي أحد على الهواء لكنه يعزي أيمن الظواهري حصراً
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNYuQoIVJuQ 

  مفهوم دولة المؤسسات عند حازم صلاح (استخدام منابر المساجد في الدعاية الانتخابية)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L5WXHnnCS0&feature=related 

  انظر لمستوى ثقافة الانترنت لدى المرشح العصري ومدى تملك نظرية المؤامرة  منه حتى في أتفه الأمور: الشيخ يرى أن اليوتيوب يتعمد حذف مقاطع الفيديو  الخاصة به لأنها تخطت عدد معين (ويظهر أن صاحب الحساب الذي نشر الفيديوهات  أوقفه ثم عاد للعمل ثانية) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3rLvoO5qEI 

  الشيخ يكفر الدولة المدنية والعلمانيين جميعاً ( انظر لفهمه للعلمانية  والذي يبدو فيه كأنه لم يقرأ حتى مجرد تعريف العلمانية وعدم فهمه للفارق  بين الدولة المدنية والعلمانية) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ErUUROLNE 

  الشيخ سيفرض الحجاب بقوة (وده مش من عنده ده أمر إلهي وهو حيكون المسئول  عن تنفيذ ذلك ويرى أنه على المسلمة غير المحجبة أن تترك الإسلام إذا أرادت  التبرج) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN32QNrUzR0 

 الجهل السياسي لدى حازم صلاح بيقول ميقدروش يحاصروا مصر لأنه ساعتها الشعب المصري حيفلفص لغزة عبر الأنفاق (ممنوع الضحك)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPFdz6T7HW0&feature=related

 كذب حازم صلاح بشأن تحطيم طالبان للآثار ويدعي أنه قد تمت إصابة أنف التمثال فقط وليس هدمه بالكامل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FweUDcgFdhY 

 أبو اسماعيل يقول أنا الشعب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VXUAt0o3Q4&feature=related 

 مستوى ثقافة حازم أبو إسماعيل كما يتضح من رأيه في موضوع جوزة الطيب (هذه هي ثقافة رئيس جمهورية وإلا فلا) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKdagKwY2-M


منقووول​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2012)

بصراحة بعد كل اللى قريتة وشوفتة دة  كوينا
انا اقتنعت بمرشح الشبشب اكتر ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 مارس 2012)

*
**  كمية من المعلومات المغلوطة اللى بيضحك بيها على الناس*
*  قال: رؤساء أمريكا مكانش ليهم خلفية سياسية قبل الرئاسة ..*
*  وإنما مجرد الرؤية السياسية .. و قال :*

*  1- أوباما كان مجرد محامي .. عنده مكتب محاماة .*
*  رغم إنه كان عضو في مجلس شيوخ ولاية إلينوي من 1997 إلى 2004*
*  ثم سيناتور لإلينوي في مجلس شيوخ الولايات المتحدة من 2005 حتى 2008 .*

*  2- كلينتون .. الفلاح مزارع الفول السوداني .. عمره ما كان رئيس حي حتى !*
*  رغم إن كلينتون كان دارس حقوق .. و كان حاكم ولاية أركنساس .*

*  3- كلينتون .. هو اللي عمل معاهدة كامب ديفيد .. و معاهدة السلام !!!!!*

*  4- ولاية كاليفورنيا دي أد جمهورية مصر العربية .*
*  رغم إن مساحتها 410,000 كم2 .. مصر 1,002,450 كم2 .*

*  5- يرد مؤيديه أنه كان يقصد بمزارع الفول السوداني (جيمي كارتر) .. وليس  كلينتون وأنها زلة لسان. لكن كارتر كان عضو في مجلس شيوخ ولاية جورجيا 1963  – 1966 .. و كان حاكم ولاية جورجيا 1971 – 1975 .*

*  و لا تعليق على المذيع الجاهل اللي حتى ميعرفش مين اللي إستضاف السادات و كان في فترته توقيع كامب ديفيد .*
*  والمؤسف في الموضوع ليس جهله .. و لكن جهل التابعين .. اللي بيقولوا آمين  .. بدون تدقيق .. زي أول تعليق في اليو تيوب : "ما شاء الله رد﻿ بليغ ومقنع  ويعبر عن ثقافة عالية .." .. 

و التعليق واخد 18 لايك ... و حتى بعد ما  تقولهم على أخطاءه .. تلاقي ردود عبارة عن مبررات له و لأخطاءه .. و موتوا  بغيظكم ...... موتوا أنتم بجهلكم .*


*  حازم عرفة*


[YOUTUBE]Sa7elFGzS0U&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]




 كل اللي قالوا غلط . الراجل ده لو﻿ دخل من سيربح المليون حيةصل ل 1000  ريال بالاستعانة بوسام عبد الوارث اللي قاعد يهز ف راسه زي بتوع مجلس الشعب

تعليق عجبنى ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 مارس 2012)

*حبيب قلبى يابو اسماعين .. كلهم عليك .. معلش*
*بقى البيبى فيس دا مش عاجبكوا !!*
*ميهمكش يابو اسماعين .. صوتى محجوزلك .. وبلكون كمان *​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2012)

*ما هو العيب الذي تنتظره حتى لا تصوت له !!*
*مسبب فتنة - تخلف - فكر منقرض - نفحة بلاهة غير خافية - بيبي فيس - بيبسي - سمك - لبن - تمر هندي*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2012)

*يُغلق
*


----------

